# Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2012)

*Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Bitfenix-Sets mit einer Lüftersteuerung und zwei Spectre-(Pro-)Ventilatoren eurer Wahl!

Bitfenix Hydra Pro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix.com)

Bitfenix Recon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix.com)

Bitfenix Spectre (Beispiel: 200 mm):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix.com)

Bitfenix Spectre Pro (Beispiel: 120 mm):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix.com)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix und Caseking die Chance dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, eine Bitfenix-Lüftersteuerung (Hydra Pro oder Recon) und zwei Spectre-(Pro-)Ventilatoren nach Wahl zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Lüftersteuerungen und Ventilatoren aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines Bitfenix-Sets verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere Prozessorkühler zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren. Gebt bei eurer Bewerbung bitte unbedingt an, welche Lüftersteuerung (Hydra Pro oder Recon?) und welche Ventilatoren (Spectre oder Spectre Pro? 120, 140, 200 oder 230 mm?) ihr bevorzugt! (Mehr Bilder und Informationen zu den Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Lesertest-Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Lüftersteuerungen und Ventilatoren haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 30.09.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Donnerstag, dem 23.08.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## MetallSimon (16. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Ich hätte gern die Bitfenix Recon und die Sprectre Pro 120. 
Momentan habe ich 3 Lüfter in meinem PC, 2 Noiseblocker 140mm kühlen den Radiator meiner Wasserkühlung und ein 120mm Aerocool befördert Frischluft ins Gehäuse. Allerdings reicht der 120mm Lüfter nicht für die Frischluftzufuhr aus, so hab ich bei geschlossenem Seitenteil eine 10°C höhere GPU-Temperatur als bei offenem Seitenteil. Mein Gehäuse, das NZXT Gamma hat Platz für 6 Lüfter, 3 sind bereits eingebaut.


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Enermax verfassen?


Copy&Paste-Fail? 

Ich würde mich auch sehr gerne für einen Lestertest bewerben, am liebsten wäre mir die Recon als Lüftersteuerung in Kombination mit den normalen Spectre in 120mm. Nach folgenden Kriterien würde ich bewerten:

- Verarbeitung und Verpackung sowohl bei Lüftersteuerung als auch Lüftern
- Lieferumfang bei Lüftersteuerung als auch Lüftern
- Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern (BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure und USC in 120mm, Noiseblocker PLPS in 120mm, Alpenföhn Wingboost in 120mm)
- Vergleich der subjektiven Lautstärke der verschiedenen Lüftern geregelt von der Lüftersteuerung
- Temperaturvergleich bei der CPU-Kühlung (Alpenföhn Matterhorn)
- Aufwand der Inbetriebnahme der Lüftersteuerung 
- Kabellängen der Lüftersteuerung 
- Überblick und Test der Profilfunktion
- Bedienung der Lüftersteuerung über Android (2.3.3 Gingerbread und 4.1.1 Jellybean)
- Bedienung der Lüftersteuerung über Windows Home Server 2003 

Gliedern würde ich den Test in dieser Reihenfolge:

- Einleitung mit Danksagung und Kurzinformationen zum Hersteller
- Verpackung und Verarbeitung
- Maße und Gewicht
- Lieferumfang 
- Subjektiver Lautstärkeverlgeich mit anderen Lüftern
- Temperaturvergleich mit anderen Lüftern
-  Abschließendes Fazit und persönliche Meinung 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden würde, Foto´s werden wie beim letzten Test mit einer Prakticka Luxmedia 5008 erstellt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Hallo, ne Lüftersteuerung wollte ich eh haben, daher bewerbe ich mich mal.
Bedingungen werden erfüllt, Ich mach für euch auch extra viele Bilder, versprochen

Ich würde erst Verpackung, Verarbeitung und Optik erwähnen,dann Lieferumfang, dann die Leistung mit meinen alten Vergleichen, die Lüftersteuerung könnte ich auch vergleichen, dann wäre ich nicht mehr auf die am Gehäuse angewiesen.
Am Ende kommt ein aüsführliches Fazit.
Teilnahmebedingungen werden ausnahmslos akzeptiert.

Getestet wird mit folgender Hardware:
Intel Core i7 3770k@4,1Ghz@Scythe Mugen3 (auch hier werden sie eingesetz, Vergleich mit Standardlüfter)
Asus P8Z77-V
16Gb Corsair Vengeance
OCZ Agility 3 120Gb
WD Caviar Green 2Tb
Cougar Evolution
Cougar PowerX 700W

So, dann hoffe ich, euch überzeugt zu haben, und würde mich freuen, das Forum um einen Bericht und mein System um neue Teile zu erweitern!

P.S.: Als Lüfter bräuchte ich 2 Spectre Pro 140mm oder 1x140mm und 1x 120mm (möglichst schwarz oder rot). Als Steuerung würde ich die Bitfenix Recon bevorzugen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Copy&Paste-Fail?


Nö!  Copy & Paste hat doch wunderbar geklappt - nur der Schritt danach eben nicht.


----------



## Gurkensalat (17. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Hallo, ich würde gerne die Bitfenix Hydra Pro (zur Recon würde ich auch nicht nein sagen) und 2 weiße Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm testen.
Meine Lüftersteuerung ist durchgebrannt und ich brauche zwei neue Lüfter für meinen Prolimatech Gensis.
Ich kann die Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter und auf meinem Prolimatech Genesis mit verschiedenen Lüftern vergleichen:
-Be Quiet Shadow Wings PWM 120 und 140mm
-Bitfenix Spectre 120mm LED
-Bitfenix Spectre 140mm 
-Enermax T.B. Silence 120 mm
-Lian Li Standardlüfter 120mm

Meine Hardware:
Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4,2 Ghz
EVGA GTX570 Classified (DHE Kühler)
Be Quiet Straight Power E9 CM 480W
Prolimatech Genesis
Lian Li PC8 FIB

Ich könnte die Prozesortemperaturen vergleichen (bei Verwendung als Prozessorlüfter) und die subjektive Lautstärke in einem Lian Li PC8 FIB.
Außerdem würde ich auf den Lieferumfang und die Optik eingehen.
Bei der Lüftersteuerung würde ich die Funktionen und die Verarbeitungsqualität beschreiben.
Die Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung könnte ich erst ab dem 6.9.2012 in Empfang nehmen.
Einen ordentlich geschrieben Artikel sollte ich hinkriegen, ich habe in Deutsch eine 1 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich als Tester auswählt.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## crashy1984 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne um den Lesertest bewerben.
Das Setting von Lüftersteuerung und den 120mm Lüftern würde extrem gut in mein Tagebuch passen, welches eben um genau diese Komponenten noch erweitert werden soll.
Ich würde mich hier, weils einfach simpler und mMn schöner aussieht, für die Lüftersteuerung Hydra Pro und die Spectre Pro 120mm Lüfter entscheiden. Gerne diese auch in weiß, falls vorhanden.

Bewerten würde ich folgende Kriterien:

- Verpackung
- Unboxing
- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitung
- Objektiver + subjektiver, erster Vergleich mit anderen, mir bekannten Lüftersteuerungen und Lüftern
- Installationsverfahren der Steuerung (Anleitung und Handhabung)
- div. Temperaturvergleiche
- Geräuschvergleiche mit anderen Lüftern an der gleichen Lüftersteuerung

Sollte meine Bewerbung bei euch Anklang finden, würde ich mich riesig freuen, den entsprechenden Artikel fürs Forum und mein Tagebuch zu verfassen. Eine entsprechende Fertigstellung bis zum 30.9. stellt kein Problem dar, da der Mod an dem Wochenende so oder so gebraucht wird. Hier wäre z.B. auch noch denkbar die Reaktion anderer PC-Begeisterter mit aufzunehmen.

LG

Crashy1984


----------



## silent_freak (17. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Ich würde gerne das Modell Recon mit jeweils einem weißen 200er und einem weißen 230er Spectre testen. Als Testgehäuse dienen mein Bitfenix Prodigy (Mini-ITX) sowie ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 (ATX). Des Weiteren habe ich mehrere Lüfter von Sharkoon (Silent Eagle), Coolermaster (High Airflow) sowie Scythe und natürlich auch von Bitfenix zum Direktvergleich.

Für Fotos wäre dann meine Panasonic FZ45 verantwortlich, auch ein Unboxing sollte kein Problem sein. 

Im Allgemeinen würde ich gerne auf die Silent-Tauglichkeit sowie das Lautstärke/Leistungs-Verhältnis in meinem Testbericht wert legen.

Doch nicht nur die Lüfter sollen auf ihre Kosten kommen, auch die Lüftersteuerung könnte ich mit meinem vorhandenen Arsenal an Lüftern voll aufstocken und eventuelle Schwachstellen aufdecken (z.b. Fiepen bei langen Lastzeiten, usw.)

Ein letztes Schmankerl hätte ich dann aber noch: Mit meinem Homeserver würde ich insbesondere den Webzugriff testen; ich könnte die Lüftersteuerung in mein Netzwerk einbinden und somit ein aktives Eingreifen per Fernzugriff möglich machen. Insbesondere bei diesem Feature würde ich gerne auch auf die Alltagstauglichkeit eingehen wollen und berichten wie benutzerfreundlich die Bedienung bei diesem Produkt ausgefallen ist.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich zu den Glücklichen zählen würde 
Silent_freak


----------



## Wolf77 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben, vorzugsweise für die Recon, würde aber auch die Hydra nehmen.
Als Lüfter bitte 2 120mm Spectre Pro, entweder die all-black oder die rot beleuchteten.

Test-Hardware: Siehe Signatur
Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster Haf 922 in dem folgendes verbaut ist:
Intake: 200mm CoolerMaster fan
Top: 200mm coolerMaster fan
Bottom: 140mm Spectre Pro
CPU: Corsair H70 auf 2 sehr lauten standard Corsair Lüftern
Ich möchte mit den 2 mitgelieferten Lüftern versuchen meine H70 (auch unter cpu oc) leise zu bekommen.

Der Test inkludiert:
Unboxing der Komponenten
Ausgiebige Temperaturmessungen bei verschiedenen Drezahlen aller Lüfter und Oc - Stufen (cpu und gpu)
Test der Softwarefunktionalität
Test der App auf einem Iphone 4 mit iOS5

Digitalkamera für Fotos und Videos ist vorhanden

Es wäre mir eine große Freude eines der beiden Pakete testen zu dürfen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere Prozessorkühler zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können.




Nächster Copy&Paste


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Nicht unbedingt, zumindest wenns um den Lüftertest geht


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Bitfenix-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit nunmehr 14 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über  ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Kühlern, Lüftern und auch Lüftersteuerungen; bislang bevorzug(t)e ich Kabel mit Widerständen, kleine Steuerungen wie die Zalman Fan Mate 2 oder einfache 5V-Adapter des Preises und des geringen Platzbedarfs wegen.  Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich mit ETS-T40-TA und HR-02 Macho zwei Kühler zur Verfügung habe, mit denen ich jeweils 120mm Lüfter und im Falle des Macho auch 140mm Lüfter anbringen kann, würde ich auch gerne einen Spectre Pro 120mm in blau und einen Spectre Pro 140mm in blau auswählen.

Bzgl. der Verwendung als Gehäuselüfter würde sich dies auch bei meiner aktuellen Gehäusebelüftung anbieten: 
Front     (einblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x120mm Enermax T.B.  Apollish     blau in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm  Enermax     T.B. Apollish blau; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm CoolerMaster;  Deckel     (ausblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x140mm be quiet! Shadow  Wings     Mid Speed. Alle Lüfter sind auf 5V gedrosselt.
Die einzigen sowohl unbeleuchteten als auch schlechteren Lüfter sind der 120er im Heck und der hintere 140er im Deckel, die schon standardmäßig verbaut waren. Diese würde ich bei einem Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter ersetzen. Hierbei würde sich die Bitfenix Hydro Pro Lüftersteuerung anbieten, an die ich soviele meiner Lüfter wie möglich anschließen würde. Da die Steuerung mit 30W pro Kanal nominell auch mit Y-Kabeln mehr als die angegebenen 5 Lüfter regeln können sollte, würde ich entsprechende Kabel erwerben und sämtliche Lüfter damit regeln.

Wenn ich die zwei genannten Lüfter und die Steuerung testen dürfte, müssten sie sich (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten mit den bestehenden Lüftern auf den Kühlern sowie im Gehäuse verbaut messen:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Adapter, Anleitung etc.).
Verarbeitung (Lagergeräusch, Lüfterblätter, Optik und Haptik allgemein, Präzision der Steuerung, präzises Anlaufen der Lüfter etc.).
Montage (entkoppelt, leichtgängig, verschleißanfällig etc.)
Kühlleistung (@Stock; @4,2GHz; @4,5GHz auf ETS-T40-TA und HR-02 Macho (Originallüfterwerte als Vergleich, gilt auch für Lautstärke), sowie als Gehäuselüfter vebaut und per Steuerung auf niedrigste, mittlere und höchste Stufe geregelt) in verschiedenen Lastszenarien (Prime95, Metro 2033, Crysis 2, Skyrim etc.).
Lautstärke (da ich über keine Messegeräte verfüge, würde ich in einem sehr leisen Raum die Lüfter einmal im Abstand von 50cm mit einem Mikrofon aufnehmen und die Soundfiles zur Vergleichbarkeit hochladen; zusätzlich würde ich diese Prozedur noch einmal im üblichen Abstand von 1m im verbauten Zustand auf dem CPU-Kühler und im Gehäuse durchführen).
Subjektive Einschätzung, Optik, Preis, Funktionalität etc.
Als mittlerweile versierter Lehramtsstudent im bald beginnenden fünften Semester mit den  Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in Würzburg, müsste mein  Stil den Anforderungen, nach mehreren verfassten wissenschaftlichen  Arbeiten und Protokollen, vollstens entsprechen; da dies mein dritter Lesertest wäre, sollte er mindestens den bisher erfolgten, dem ETS-T40-TA-Lesertest und dem A4Tech-Lesertest, gleichen. Da ich aufgrund der Lichtschwäche meiner Kamera in meinen bisherigen Tests keine meinen Ansprüchen entsprechenden Bilder anfertigen konnte, würde ich für geeignete Bilder die Spiegelreflexkamera meines Vaters ausleihen und ein Photozelt verwenden.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

beren2707


----------



## aliriza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder am Start,


die Bitfenix Hydra Pro Lüftersteuerung ist mein Favorit, bei den Lüftern würde ich gerne einen schwarzen 230/140mm Spectro Pro testen.
So eine Lüftersteuerung käme genau richtig für meinen ohnehin schon geplanten Lüfter-Round-Up mit ca. 10 Lüftern.
Somit hätte ich die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter nicht nur genauer zu testen, sondern auch die Leistung der Lüftersteuerung, da mir sehr viele 120mm und 140/150mm Lüfter zur Verfügung stehen. Auch 230/200mm Lüfter habe ich im Sortiment. 

Mein *Testverfahren* sieht wie folgt aus:

*Einleitung* (eine kurze Wiedergabe der Situation. Informationen zu dem Hersteller und zu mir)
*Bedanken* (Bedanken werde ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Caseking,PCGH und natürlich Bitfenix )
*Verpackung* und Zubehör (Bedanken der Verpackung und Lieferumfang, Erwähnung der Zubehörteile)
*Technische Details* (kleine Tabelle, in der die wichtigsten Merkmale aufgelistet sind)
*Optik und Verarbeitung* (hochauflösende Aufnahmen der Lüftersteuerung versehen mit einem Text über die Optik und Verarbeitung)
*Montage* (bilderreiche Montageanleitung)
*Lautstärke* (Lautstärketest, welchen ich nach Gefühl bewerten werde)
*Leistung* (maximal/minimale und mittlere Drezahl, einmal die Lüfter an einen CPU-Kühler verbaut und einmal als Gehäuselüfter) 
*Fazit+Award* Einen Award gibt es für folgende Kriterien zu vergeben: Silent, Verarbeitung, Kompatibilität, Freezer/Leistung und P/L


*Prozessor*: i5 2500K -> EKL Brocken, Silver Arrow SB-E, Venom Vodoo, ETS-T40-TA
*Board*: ASrock P67 Pro 3( USB 3.0 Anschluss vorhanden )
*Ram*: 8 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ CL9
*Graka*: Asus 6870 DCII OC
*Netzteil*: Cougar A450W
*Vorhandene Lüfter*: 2xAkasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series 120, 1x Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series 140,EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 LED, Enermax T.B.Silence 120, 2x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120, Nanoxia FX EVO 140, Thermalright TY-141,Thermalright TY-150,Enermax T.B Apolish, Akasa 230/200mm
*HDD*: Samsung Spinpoint 3 500GB


Bei dem Test der Lüftersteuerung würde ich verschiedene Faktoren testen, wie maximale Drehzahl/minimale Drehzahl und mittelhohe Drehzahl.
Weiterhin werde ich die Lautstärke, sowie die Geräusche beurteilen. Zum Vergleich werde ich die Lüftersteuerung des Akasa Venom Toxic heranziehen. Diese Lüftersteuerung hat meiner Meinung nach einen Wechsel verdient, da sie je nach Drehzahlgeschwindigkeit ein leichtes Summen von sich gibt. Die Lüftersteuerung vom Toxic kann ebenfalls 2 x 3 Lüfter mit insgesamt 30W Steuern.
Für Fotos steht mir eine Spiegelreflex Kamera (Nikon D3100 ) zur Verfügung.

Wie immer werde ich mir bei dem Review jede Menge Mühe geben und ein ordentliches Resultat abliefern.

Coretemp
AXTU
Prime95
Furmark/Battlefield 3

werde ich beim Test nutzen.


Über ein Testsample würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß,
cRuNkyy


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Der Bewerbungsthread ist vorübergehend geschlossen. Die Lesertester werden von mir morgen angeschrieben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Beide Lesertester haben ihre Teilnahme bestätigt:

Gurkensalat: Bitfenix Hydra Pro + 2 x Spectre Pro weiß 140 mm
silent_freak: Bitfenix Recon + 1 x Spectre weiß 200 mm + 1 x Spectre weiß 230 mm


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Greetz


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Naja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## silent_freak (26. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Dankeschön für die Glückwünsche und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen....seid schon mal gespannt aufs Review


----------



## BitFenix DE (26. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Da sind wir schonmal gespannt auf eure Werke


----------



## silent_freak (27. August 2012)

Hi BitFenix-Team, habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen und Wünsche in welchen Situationen/Szenarien eure Produkte getestet werden sollen?


----------



## BitFenix DE (27. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Das überlassen wir alles dir


----------



## silent_freak (30. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

So liebe Mitleser - es hat ein wenig länger gedauert, doch nun ist es geschafft: HIER ist der Lesertest.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei BitFenix, Caseking und nicht zuletzt PCGH bedanken, da ohne Euch dieser Test gar nicht möglich geworden wäre.

BitFenix hat mich mit diesen Produkten wirklich überrascht, ich war vom Prodigy schon gute Qualität gewohnt; doch wie mit soviel Innovation und Auge fürs Detail an ein so "simples" Thema wie eine Lüftersteuerung herangeganen wird, hat mich auf ganzer Line begeistert. 


Macht weiter so und ich hoffe Euch gefällt der Test,
silent_freak


----------



## Gurkensalat (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

Mein Lesertest ist inzwischen auch fertig. Ich bitte um Verzeihung für die Verzögerung
[Lesertest] BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM und Hydra Pro im Test: wird die Konkurrenz weggeblasen?
Vielen Dank nochmal, dass ihr mich ausgewählt habt. Die Produkte sind echt toll.
 (und BitFenix auch 
LG
Gurkensalat

EDIT: Link gefixt und Diskussionsthread eingefügt, im Review-Unterforum kann man ja gar nicht antworten.


----------



## nica123 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lüftersteuerungen und vier Ventilatoren von Bitfenix*

sehr interessanter lesertest - echt gut gemacht


----------

